
Apple's Plan to Ditch Intel Processors - TakakiTohno
https://onezero.medium.com/apples-brilliant-plan-to-dominate-without-intel-processors-d664a0babd3b
======
m0xte
I’m really on board with this. A few weeks back I was given a 1st gen iPad Pro
and quite frankly it stank and the pencil was deceased but I saw the potential
and the integration opportunities. So after futzing with one and working out
the edge cases, face mask clad in the local Apple store, I bought a 2020 iPad
Pro a couple of weeks back and have migrated everything other than programming
to it. It really does perform ridiculously well on non trivial stuff and I can
see where the desktop can go with this sort of hardware. And that’s 1-2
revisions behind the state of the art Apple silicon now. My laptop has been
handed over to my eldest now for school work. Don’t need it any more.

The thing that got me was everything useful is almost all there ready to go on
this architecture and it works and it’s extremely fast. I suspect it’s going
to be a short two years. The only thing that worries me is higher end compute
and I suspect there’s going to be a hard division somewhere and it’s going to
have a large price disparity.

But really I am pleasantly surprised which is unusual as I’m usually a
miserable pessimist.

